# Not Impressed...



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I just called the store that I got my hedgie from, and they won't tell me exactly what food she was on. They say that the breeders don't like to share that information.

So they told me again what food they feed their hedgies. So now I have a big problem. I have a hedgie that isn't eating food, and I have no idea what she was on. Any tips? Do I just keep playing around with different foods?

I picked up a hedgehog food today and I'm hoping she will eat it.


----------



## HappyHedgies (Feb 17, 2011)

That is so ridiculous! I can not believe what I read!

How are you suppose to take care of a pet if the location you got it from doesn't provide you with the information to keep it alive??

What food did the tell you they were feeding them at the pet store?

What foods have you tried?

Try counting kibbles to see if she even touches it to keep a closer eye. How long have you had your hedgie for?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

HappyHedgies said:


> That is so ridiculous! I can not believe what I read!
> 
> How are you suppose to take care of a pet if the location you got it from doesn't provide you with the information to keep it alive??
> 
> ...


We bought her on Thursday, and I haven't seen her eat any kibble. They got her in from a breeder the day I picked her up so she wasn't fed there. They told me the breeder doesn't share that information, but she would try calling.

I have tried Blue Buffalo Wilderness chicken(what they said their hedgie eats) dry and wet food
A Royal canin chicken dry and wet.
Now she is trying an actual hedgie food. But nothing yet.

She has eaten mealworms and some fruits & veggies, but not enough. These people claim to have hedgies themselves, but yet they couldnt identify if it was male or female, and they told me that hedgies don't eat veggies. I'm just frustrated that they are not trying to help me.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Do you have any of the food left she was on? Any chance of posting a picture, or do you know what the kibble looked like? I know it's kind of a long shot but we might be able to figure it out.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

hercsmom said:


> Do you have any of the food left she was on? Any chance of posting a picture, or do you know what the kibble looked like? I know it's kind of a long shot but we might be able to figure it out.


They never sent me with any. Just told me to buy the blue buffalo cause thats what their hedgies eat.

I didn't know any better, and now I feel terrible!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Don't feel bad! What on earth was the store going to do? Feed her the blue buffalo & just let her starve if she din't eat it?!

If it helps, I understand that sometimes the hedgies will go on a bit of a hunger strike if there's a lot of change. She's definately had a bit of stress. 

You could try to crush up some of the kibble. Sometimes it's too big for the little ones.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well something smells fishy in Denmark if the pet store is acting that way. I don't see any reason a breeder would act that way, unless its a hedgehog mill. Any good breeder is going to tell you what they eat, because changing food is suppose to be done slowly, and hedgehogs can be picky eaters.

If no one has directed you to http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/ this is a great online book written by Lizardgirl here on the forums, its got a great section on what you can feed hedgehogs.

I would try if you have it on hand, maybe a little cooked chicken, like boiled breast meat minced up into tiny pieces. My boy Loki looooves his chicken, can't be a main diet but right now my main concern would be getting something in her stomach. If she's still pooping, she's eating something.

But in the end, yes, you're probably going to have to experiment and see what food she might eat.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

The link above contains the 'approved' cat food you can feed hedgehogs. If she hasn't eaten in a while, it might be time to syringe feed her baby food.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Silly question, but what kind of baby food?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I just cut her up some plain chicken breast, and she is mowing that down. So obviously she isn't sick, it's literally she just doesn't like the food.

Thanks so much guys! It's nice to know there is places like this out there for newbies like me!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I know this wouldn't fix the problem itself... have you tried giving her mealworms at all? If she's not eating the kibble you offer her, she'll hopefully at least eat those. That way she'll at least have SOME food in her stomach while you try to sort things out.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So glad she liked the chicken & you got her to eat! 
Sometimes we buy kibble & they just don't like it. You could try a different kind. Perhaps a pet store (maybe not that one) can give you some samples to try? There's a great list here of some of the better cat food choices.
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15


----------

